# I perplessi sposi



## elena_ (10 Novembre 2011)

E' il titolo di un libro scritto dall'ennesimo avvocato matrimonialista:
http://www.studiolegalegassani.it/i-perplessi-sposi/

E’ atteso per i prossimi giorni in libreria il libro del noto matrimonialista avv. Gian Ettore Gassani èdito dalla Casa Editrice Aliberti che affronta un tema scottante della moderna società. Le separazioni fra coniugi sono diventate sempre più numerose, ma i problemi che esse comportano, sia durante l’iter giudiziario sia dopo, sono ignorati dalla grande maggioranza delle persone. Con questo libro l’avv. Gassani in virtù della sua profonda competenza in materia intende mettere in evidenza le problematiche insite ad una separazione, nonhè tutti quei problemi e quei disagi che nascono dall’inadeguatezza del sistema e di alcuni operatori che vi lavorano.
Nel libro si evidenzia come nelle separazioni, che interessano non solo matrimoni fra giovani ma sempre più spesso anche matrimoni ultradecennali, a volte si assuma un atteggiamento che definire bellicoso è poco: odi, dispetti, minacce offese sono all’ordine del giorno.
Con ironia l’autore di questo saggio ci riporta anche storie vere che sono emblematiche dello stato in cui versa la giustizia familiare nel nostro paese, un sistema che ha prodotto anche nuove povertà, si pensi alle condizioni di estrema indigenza a cui sono costretti molti uomini separati che arrivano a dormire all’interno delle proprie auto perchè impossibilitati a pagarsi un affitto. E alla fine del saggio l’avvocato esprime un auspicio: che sia giunto il momento di voltare pagina?

Tratto da http://libri.atuttonet.it/saggi/i-perplessi-sposi-di-gian-ettore-gassani.php#ixzz1dL9nGFOb


----------



## elena_ (10 Novembre 2011)

In buona sostanza l'autore sostiene che sarebbe necessario abolire l'istituzione della separazione, introdurre i patti prematrimoniali, istituzionalizzare le coppie di fatto, introdurre una cultura della mediazione e del concetto di famiglia allargata.
Non ho letto il libro, ma ho ascoltato un'intervista radiofonica con l'avvocato in questione.
http://www.radio24.ilsole24ore.com/...ocato-matrimonialista-guerra-civile-tribunale


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> In buona sostanza l'autore sostiene che sarebbe necessario abolire l'istituzione della separazione, introdurre i patti prematrimoniali, istituzionalizzare le coppie di fatto, introdurre una cultura della mediazione e del concetto di famiglia allargata.
> Non ho letto il libro, ma ho ascoltato un'intervista radiofonica con l'avvocato in questione.
> http://www.radio24.ilsole24ore.com/...ocato-matrimonialista-guerra-civile-tribunale


Ecco appunto...
Le cose verso le quali mi sono sempre mosso...
E sulla mia di separazione...
Non voglio niente di bellicoso...
Il nostro guaio è sentirsi dire in faccia da tutti...
ma cosa volete separarvi che in pratica non siete mai vissuti come due sposi?
Due scapoli sposati...
Mi spiego meglio...
Non è che io mi disinteresso degli affari di mia moglie...è che l'andamento dei suoi affari influisce il mio benessere.
Ed è l'unica cosa che mi ha contestato mia moglie.
Lei dice...io sono disposta a sopportare dei malumori causati da me, o dalla sfiga, o dalla situazione...ma non sono per nulla disposta a sopportare che so, una tua luna storta...solo perchè hai litigato con qualche stronza.
I tuoi problemi con le tue donne...li tieni fuori di casa.

Ma casso...
Io sono allibito...esco a cena con la mia avvocato...e me ne racconta di cose eh?
Ma robe da matti...
Madri che dicono ai padri...senti se io ti levo che so duecento euro dall'assegno che mi devi...tu non fai storie vero per vedere i figli no?

Alla fine della fiera...a me la separazione è stata proposta come mera transazione economica.
Addirittura mia moglie dice...non vuoi più vivere qui...vendi no? E comperi dove vuoi...intanto sistemiamo l'altra casa là...e ci vado a vivere io no? Che problemi ti fai?


----------



## elena_ (12 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...
> Le cose verso le quali mi sono sempre mosso...
> E sulla mia di separazione...
> Non voglio niente di bellicoso...
> ...


Lothar dice che, secondo lui, tu non ti separerai mai.
Io dico che, secondo me, se riuscirai a farlo come vorrai, la tua separazione sarà un esempio da seguire.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Lothar dice che, secondo lui, tu non ti separerai mai.
> Io dico che, secondo me, se riuscirai a farlo come vorrai, la tua separazione sarà un esempio da seguire.


Per carità...credimi..ehm te lo giuro...in ogni cosa della mia vita...io non ho mai, ma mai, ma mai ritenuto di essere un modello da seguire...piuttosto credimi...ho lavorato tantissimo per sfuggire ad ogni "modello imposto"...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Lothar dice che, secondo lui, tu non ti separerai mai.
> Io dico che, secondo me, se riuscirai a farlo come vorrai, la tua separazione sarà un esempio da seguire.


Per carità...credimi..ehm te lo giuro...in ogni cosa della mia vita...io non ho mai, ma mai, ma mai ritenuto di essere un modello da seguire...piuttosto credimi...ho lavorato tantissimo per sfuggire ad ogni "modello imposto"...


----------



## aristocat (12 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> In buona sostanza l'autore sostiene che sarebbe necessario abolire l'istituzione della separazione, introdurre i patti prematrimoniali, istituzionalizzare le coppie di fatto, introdurre una cultura della mediazione e del concetto di famiglia allargata.
> Non ho letto il libro, ma ho ascoltato un'intervista radiofonica con l'avvocato in questione.
> http://www.radio24.ilsole24ore.com/...ocato-matrimonialista-guerra-civile-tribunale


 Dev'essere molto interessante questo lavoro, Elena. Mi incuriosisce questo concetto di "cultura della mediazione". 
Per capire dov'è il limite tra la separazione come "capriccio"/gesto d'insofferenza superficiale, e la rassegnazione e il chiudere un occhio sempre e a qualunque costo pur di evitare questa conseguenza...


----------



## elena_ (14 Novembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dev'essere molto interessante questo lavoro, Elena. Mi incuriosisce questo concetto di "cultura della mediazione".
> Per capire dov'è il limite tra la separazione come "capriccio"/gesto d'insofferenza superficiale, e la rassegnazione e il chiudere un occhio sempre e a qualunque costo pur di evitare questa conseguenza...


Sì Ari, trovare la giusta misura e sapere se davvero è il caso, e quando e come. Ma soprattutto, se questa conseguenza non si può evitare, fare in modo che la si possa attuare senza guerre e senza stillicidi...insomma, arrivarci senza portarsi rancore...

Penso che da giovani si sceglie una persona e ci si sposa con un entusiasmante carico di aspettative, ma senza la consapevolezza che quelle aspettative possono anche andare deluse, per mille motivi, e l'amore può scemare e finire, per mille altri motivi.
Per separarsi ci vuole il coraggio e l'intraprendenza di ricominciare da capo, tenendo conto che magari ci sono pure dei figli e che noi vogliamo stare loro accanto e fare loro da guida...se poi ci si innamora nuovamente, i sentimenti sono esattamente identici a quelli che ci hanno portato al matrimonio, ma non c'è più quel carico di aspettative e c'è tanta consapevolezza in più.


----------



## elena_ (14 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per carità...credimi..ehm te lo giuro...in ogni cosa della mia vita...io non ho mai, ma mai, ma mai ritenuto di essere un modello da seguire...piuttosto credimi...ho lavorato tantissimo per sfuggire ad ogni "modello imposto"...


Beh Conte, io ho l'impressione che tu sia una persona molto fuori dall'ordinario.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Beh Conte, io ho l'impressione che tu sia una persona molto fuori dall'ordinario.


E ho sempre pagato per questo...


----------



## elena_ (23 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ho sempre pagato per questo...


Conte, io devo dirti grazie.


----------



## Micia (4 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> In buona sostanza l'autore sostiene che sarebbe necessario abolire l'istituzione della separazione, introdurre i patti prematrimoniali, istituzionalizzare le coppie di fatto, introdurre una cultura della mediazione e del concetto di famiglia allargata.
> Non ho letto il libro, ma ho ascoltato un'intervista radiofonica con l'avvocato in questione.
> http://www.radio24.ilsole24ore.com/...ocato-matrimonialista-guerra-civile-tribunale



Interessante,molto, me lo andro' a sfogliare.grazie Elena.


----------

